# Pocket Watch



## Nige (May 11, 2011)

I have recently got a pocket watch which came from my Dad's family any information on it would great:

Case has the name Dennison watch case co. Ltd, regular , A.L.D. with lion, anchor, letter Z and number 463772 D stamped on it

Movement itself has A.W.W.Co Waltham U.S.A. and number 24081991

Thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Walthams can be researched by entering serial number here:-

http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp

Result:-

Start: End:

First: 24081001 Last: 24087000

Model: 1908 Name:

Material: U Grade: No. 610,

Size: 16 Size: 16

Plate: 3/4 Plate:

Jewelling: Jewels: 7

Balance: Bal: Breguet Spring

Style: OF

Style:

O.F.

Comment: 101

Source:

Date:

Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Obviously pictures would help

The movement serial number yields this and the letter 'z', Birmingham is 1899 or possibly 1924, depends on the font

Sadly, the gold case now makes it very valuable - as scrap :thumbsdown:

Chris


----------



## Nige (May 11, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Obviously pictures would help
> 
> The movement serial number yields this and the letter 'z', Birmingham is 1899 or possibly 1924, depends on the font
> 
> ...


Thanks for both for replies will try and add photo later, not being selling as sentimental value


----------



## Nige (May 11, 2011)

tixntox said:


> Walthams can be researched by entering serial number here:-
> 
> http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp
> 
> ...


----------



## Nige (May 11, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Obviously pictures would help
> 
> The movement serial number yields this and the letter 'z', Birmingham is 1899 or possibly 1924, depends on the font
> 
> ...


----------



## Nige (May 11, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Obviously pictures would help
> 
> The movement serial number yields this and the letter 'z', Birmingham is 1899 or possibly 1924, depends on the font
> 
> ...


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. It looks a very clean example, I like that dial and hands

Sorry, I assumed it had a gold case but obviously it's silver

Glad to hear that you are going to keep it.

I would now suggest getting a nice chain and a watch stand and wear it and enjoy it.

Chris


----------



## Nige (May 11, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Thanks for the pics. It looks a very clean example, I like that dial and hands
> 
> Sorry, I assumed it had a gold case but obviously it's silver
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply  apologies for adding a picture twice, my mother found it in the bottom of my Dad's wardrobe when she was sorting it out. I think its was most likely his grandfather's.


----------



## Nige (May 11, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Thanks for the pics. It looks a very clean example, I like that dial and hands
> 
> Sorry, I assumed it had a gold case but obviously it's silver
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply  apologies for adding a picture twice, my mother found it in the bottom of my Dad's wardrobe when she was sorting it out. I think its was most likely his grandfather's.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That watch movement is identical to the first one that I stripped, cleaned, lubed and rebuilt (and it ran when i finished!). Nice old watch. Enjoy! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------

